# [V] Spielesammlung, Retro Games, Klassiker



## Dumbi (15. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
aus Platzmangel möchte ich mich von meiner alten Spielesammlung trennen; ein paar Titel werde ich noch behalten, der Rest soll weg. Allerdings nur als Paket, im Moment habe ich keine Nerven um 70 mal zur Post zu laufen 
Anbei ein paar Fotos von der Sammlung, nicht verkäufliche bzw. bereits an einen Steamaccount gebundene Titel sind rausgestrichen.
VHB 160€ inkl. Versand im Umzugskarton 
Falls jetzt jemand denkt: "pöööh, diesen User habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, dem kann man doch nicht trauen!" -> habe hier noch ein paar gute Bewertungen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

